# Weber Genesis Silver B



## Greg Rempe (May 20, 2005)

I have the Silver B...now, aside from the verbal onslaught you are about to get from TexLaw about how you should get a kettle, I love my Silver B!!

It gets really hot (600 degrees) and since it has 3 burners you can do indirect cooking as well!  Flare ups are minimal if any and the temp control is very good as well!  If I had the chance to buy it again I would.  However, I would have bought it this year as they have enclosed the bottom for storage which mine doesn't have.  Other than that...I LOVE IT!  Weber customer service is great to!!  *Get one!*  But get it from Home Depot as they have the PCI grates standard on their models...Lowes does not!! [-X 

I hope you already have a kettle for your sake...go get um' TL!!   =D>


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 21, 2005)

I bought the two burner model and wasn't happy with how much heat you could get.  I would only reccomend the three burner units.


----------



## YardBurner (May 24, 2005)

Be a good boy and do what you're told.

*NOW PUT ON THIS DAMN COLLAR OR ELSE!*

(our 20th was in March)


----------



## Rob D. (May 24, 2005)

Wow, I almost forgot!  It's my anniversary too!  5 months since I dumped the girlfriend!  Freedom, man, it still feels good....

Rob


----------

